# Jungle Anti-Parasite Food



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So.....its looking like I may be looking at Internal Parasites with my oldest boy, Ciel. 8/ After his little mishap with the filter intake a few weeks ago, which nearly gave me a heart attack, I thought by now he would really be on the mend....apparently not. Just went over and noticed that he was sitting on the bottom of his side of the 5 gallon, breathing heavily with little white....things...coming out of his mouth every time he opened his mouth. He then proceeded to have a couple of 'jerky' bouts while going up for air. Sigh.....

I have no bloody clue where these parasites could have come from, which is extra frustrating, but I suppose theres not much use in dwelling on it.....

Anywho, onto the big question here....Jungle anti-Parasite Medicated Fish food. I remembered I had this and dug it out of my little fish box while getting out the Epsom Salt....would this possibly be effective? Ciel is still eating, thankfully(and he has normal poo, which is probably why I hadn't noticed earlier), so I wonder if this would be at all helpful to feed him along with a treatment of Epsom salt? I really haven't been able to find much about it around the forum.....so thoughts anyone?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think that ,higher temp, extra water changes, aquarium salt, and more medicine will help.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

.....I'm afraid that doesn't help me much CB. :lol:
I get the basic idea of how to treat Internal Parasites, higher temps and Epsom salt(last I checked AQ salt was for external parasites)and all that. Ciel is still eating and passing normal poo, he looks a little more ragged and is very slightly less active but over all his color is still good and he still responds to me so I'm hoping I caught this early or its just not all that bad. 

I'm very wary of store-bought medications and would prefer to avoid using them if at all possible, but I was only wondering if his Anti-Parasite food would be at all helpful or if its just one of those useless medications that doesn't really do anything. I don't spend a whole lot of time in this section of the forum, but I see a lot of the Epsom/high temp treatment recommendations for internal parasites but not much about any other sort of medications for it. Maybe I'm just blind, but I thought I'd toss my question out there and see the thoughts on this specific medication.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> .....I'm afraid that doesn't help me much CB. :lol:
> I get the basic idea of how to treat Internal Parasites, higher temps and Epsom salt(last I checked AQ salt was for external parasites)and all that. Ciel is still eating and passing normal poo, he looks a little more ragged and is very slightly less active but over all his color is still good and he still responds to me so I'm hoping I caught this early or its just not all that bad.
> 
> I'm very wary of store-bought medications and would prefer to avoid using them if at all possible, but I was only wondering if his Anti-Parasite food would be at all helpful or if its just one of those useless medications that doesn't really do anything. I don't spend a whole lot of time in this section of the forum, but I see a lot of the Epsom/high temp treatment recommendations for internal parasites but not much about any other sort of medications for it. Maybe I'm just blind, but I thought I'd toss my question out there and see the thoughts on this specific medication.....


Yes because they will go through the system and since parasites eat what is in the system they will get what is coming. But the more factors that help you add the higher chance of survival there is.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

External parasites are what can be killed using warmer water temperatures and aquarium salt. To rid a fish of internal parasites it needs to actually consume medication that contains the deworming agent Praziquantel. This can still be achieved by putting medication in the water, as the fish will consume it by breathing and gulping air. 

The biggest symptom you will see with internal parasites is white stringy poop. Because your fish isn't showing that key symptom, it sounds more to me like an external parasite problem. 

Medicated Anti-parasite fish foods are hit and miss because the fish usually do not like the taste. There is some debate on how well they work as well, especially the Jungle brand.

I would pick up some API General Cure from Petsmart. It is highly reviewed and safe to use. It has both Metronidazol and Praziquantel, meaning it will treat both external and internal parasites. Many people use it when purchasing new fish as preventative treatment and deworming.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Could it still be external parasites if I'm not seeing anything outside of his body? Theres no salt-like dots, no gold dust, no visible worms attached to him anywhere, hes not flashing....hes a tad on the bloated side(though it isn't drastically so, not enough to signal a red flag that something might be wrong right away when I first noticed it a couple days ago), I can definitely see what appears to be a tiny warm like creature poking out of his mouth as he breaths, and he did appear to have a short episode or two of jerky-movement-swimming moments.
....So I had assumed something internal. Could it still be an external parasite that...I don't know, got in his mouth or something?

That is what I figured about the food, but I thought it would be a good idea to get a second opinion since I don't really see it mentioned much, you know?
I'll put API General Cure on my shopping list for when I head out tomorrow....I suppose internal or external, that'll take care of it. xD Thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What color is the betta? Color affects how easy finding the parasites are. Hope your fish recovers.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

That is why I feel General Cure is your best bet, since we _are_ unsure if this is an external or internal parasite problem.

It will knock out both.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I would just like to thank you for all your help........though it appears I acted to late or possibly misdiagnosed(though with worm-like things coming out of his mouth I thought it was pretty clear, maybe apparently not...) and he passed away sometime in the night.....


----------

